# XP pro --> XP pro



## fmg-bonn (29. August 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Probleme mit dem "Heim-Netzwerk"...

PC und Notebook mit XP pro und Crossoverkabel-Verbindung.

Beide Computer sind richtig genannt und zusammen in "WORKGROUP".

TCP/IP auf automatisch, LAN speed auf 100-Halb-Duplex (beide)

Beide haben gleiche Benutzerkonten/-namen.

Das Problem - die reden nicht miteinander!  Ich sehe immer "...das Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden".  Oder auch "auf "WORKGROUP" kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung" etc...

Dieses Problem hatte ich früher nicht bei einem 2000Pro/XP-Home Netzwerk.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Danke für die Hilfe!

FMG


----------



## dfd1 (29. August 2003)

Setz mal deine IP selber. Z.B. so:

PC1:
IP: 192.168.1.1
Subnet-Maske: 255.255.255.0

PC2:
IP: 192.168.1.*2*
Subnet-Maske: 255.255.255.0

Wichtig: Die IP muss in der letzten Ziffer unterschiedlich sein.
Subnet-Maske muss identisch sein.


----------



## Mythos007 (29. August 2003)

Hast Du irgendein Windowsoptimierungsprogramm genutzt ?


----------



## fmg-bonn (29. August 2003)

ja - XP tuner...  

Weisst Du, was los ist?

Danke!

Jetzt ist es Sonntagabend - ich habe das ganze Wochenende probiert, was zu machen aber immer noch NICHTS...

Das mit dem Optimierungsprogram - da habe ich nur ein Paar einstellungen verändert - also nichts besonderes mit Netzwerk zu tun...

Danke für die Hilfe!

FMG


----------

